# Bass Boats with Dual Consoles



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I am currently looking at a Bass boat.. (19ft Ranger) I want to add another console for my wife. She routinely complains about the wind when I am cruising. Pretty sure the added console would take care of that. Question is, Do they get in the way? Been told once it is installed they cant be removed. Ranger consoles now have a gap between the boat frame and the console for Rod Tips as well..
I mean if it makes my wifes trip with me more enjoyable I dont mind spending the extra cash.
The obligatory Bimbi top will also have to be installed. I can tell you that makes her happy when its sunny out.
The other question, do I need hydraulic jack plate or what they have on is what they called a jack plate. manual
Still not sold on power poles, definately sold on the MK ulterra.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Almost all the dual console bass boats I've been in have a fair amount of wind coming over/around the consoles at 30-35 mph. That being said,I haven't spent a lot of time in some of the newer models out there. Mike


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

My brother just got a new nitro Z18 last year. With the added speed of the boat a second console would be great. It's not that they protect you that much but it does help. I know because when I'm driving you can tell the difference


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

sounds like you are pretty set on the ranger but the lund pro v bass 2075 has a removable passengers console. one large wing nut and its on or off


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

RMK said:


> sounds like you are pretty set on the ranger but the lund pro v bass 2075 has a removable passengers console. one large wing nut and its on or off


I will check one out..thks


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Sorry forgot to add on the nitro the second console is also a option


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have had passenger consoles on all of the boats I have owned. They have been a non issue when fishing. I get them for added protection from the elements for passengers and for the added storage.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Dovans said:


> I am currently looking at a Bass boat.. (19ft Ranger) I want to add another console for my wife. She routinely complains about the wind when I am cruising. Pretty sure the added console would take care of that. Question is, Do they get in the way? Been told once it is installed they cant be removed. Ranger consoles now have a gap between the boat frame and the console for Rod Tips as well..
> I mean if it makes my wifes trip with me more enjoyable I dont mind spending the extra cash.
> The obligatory Bimbi top will also have to be installed. I can tell you that makes her happy when its sunny out.
> The other question, do I need hydraulic jack plate or what they have on is what they called a jack plate. manual
> Still not sold on power poles, definately sold on the MK ulterra.


When I bought my boat in 2000 my girlfriend said she would pay the extra money for a passenger console. I took her up on her offer. She used to go quite often not as much now, but she said that console made a big difference. The 4th day out a buddy of mine went with me and somehow from the back deck cracked the glass & broke out a piece of the windshield. He replaced it for $100.00 bill. It was 2000, procraft. The extra storage is a big plus. I personally never saw the extra console as a problem. The bimbi top l would think would be a bigger concern if trying to work a bank. But you do have to make things as comfortable as you can for all concerned. lol


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

I don't have a dual but believe they may get in the way from time to time to swing fish in. Also, by buddy has one (Ranger 492) and with the rod ramp on the side, when I sit behind the console it splits my body, so if nasty I have to scrunch to the side to get completely behind it. I do agree though, that it does help protect from wind, rain, sleet, etc. but a little inconvenient to get full protection. Also, consider the MK Ultrex. The mount is more bass boat style and has the pull cord for deployment and recovery. I didn't want to be leaning out over the bow to pull the motor back up as in the Ulterra (especially in rough conditions). Also a sturdier mount to protect from the beating the waves / wakes can cause when running. Totally personal choice though.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

[QUOTE="cane pole, post: 2820639, member: 30669" The bimbi top l would think would be a bigger concern if trying to work a bank. But you do have to make things as comfortable as you can for all concerned. lol[/QUOTE]
There is a lot of truth to that saying.."Happy wife, Happy Life". She loves the bimbi top that I have on mine now. No question it has to be on the new boat..


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

Make sure you look at the Lund ProV. Perhaps there will be one at the Fishing Expo Feb 7,8 and 9th at the Fairgrounds in Columbus. As for the things that your wife wants on your boat so that it is more comfortable and enjoyable for her to fish with you. Well, do you want her to be happy? If my wife agreed to let me buy a new boat and she wanted a spice rack in it I would put a spice rack in it. It might be handy for lure storage when she is not fishing with me in my new boat. I would enjoy the new boat with the spice rack. NOTE the part about the new boat.


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

Almost forgot your question about the jack plate. If you run rivers or shallow water, jack plates are critical. They might allow you to get the extra two or three MPH out of the top speed your rig is capable of. They add weight. More expensive stuff that can break. I don't find much need for one in OH since I don't fish rivers, but you might. The Lund Pro V I was in did not have one and it did not need one to help with the hole shot, if that is why you asked about them. It jumped on plane. That Lund made a huge impression on me. Make sure you check one out.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

At 30 - 40 mph the wind around the consoles still hit you pretty good. At 60 - 70 mph the extra windshield would probably work well. I like my single, it gives me all kind of room to move about the boat. Where the console would have been in my Lund I added a Floor/Storage extension to fill the hole. Added room for 14 more plastic boxes. I love the open floor plan.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

If it were me, I would buy her a sewing machine and myself a single console boat. 
The extra space makes landing fish easier, and would allot for more comfort when you have more than one co angler along. IMO windshields on bassboats are pretty much worthless unless you tuck up close into them. I would consider something like a LUND with a deeper floor and a walk thru windshield. They offer more comfort when running fast in the elements.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

you could always buy her a good gortex suit (wind proof) and a full face mask helmet. of course the helmet will mess her hair...

that said... i do spec my boats with my wife in mind as she is a great fishing partner. has never questioned any purchase AND chips in to pay for them too...


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I've fished in boats with dual consoles.i would not own one it seemed in the way constantly. Power poles are invaluable in shallow water weather bed fishing a bass crappie fishing shallow basically anytime you don't want the boat moving. Spot lock on a trolling motor would prove invaluable in water to deep for shallow water anchors. My next boat WILL have both dual poles and a tm with spot lock. 

In place of a bimini top. I believe someone makes an adapter to fit a large golf umbrella into a seat post hole. I use to rig one up for my son when he was little and it was worth it's weight in gold. No way in the world am I buying a new glass boat and putting a top on it though. I would tell her to wear a sun hat before I put a top on my boat


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

RMK said:


> sounds like you are pretty set on the ranger but the lund pro v bass 2075 has a removable passengers console. one large wing nut and its on or off


Went and looked at the Lund Pro V 2075 today. Vances Outdoor in Hebron had one. It is a Monster of a boat. The back deck as the salesperson said, "You can Square dance on it". For what this vessel weighs and the 225 horse on the back end.. holy cow that boat needs wings. My issue with it..I have long legs and I dont feel the legroom is adequate sitting in front of the drivers console. Nice nice boat though.


----------

